# x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2 lässt sich nicht emergen

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte eigentlich "nur" mal wieder ein

```
emerge -avuDN world
```

machen, mit dem Ergebniss das er bei x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2 mit folgendem Fehler abbricht:

```
customwidgeteditorimpl.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./paletteeditorimpl.o paletteeditorimpl.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./styledbutton.o styledbutton.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./iconvieweditorimpl.o iconvieweditorimpl.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./multilineeditorimpl.o multilineeditorimpl.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./formsettingsimpl.o formsettingsimpl.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./asciivalidator.o asciivalidator.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./designerapp.o designerapp.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./designerappiface.o designerappiface.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./actioneditorimpl.o actioneditorimpl.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./actionlistview.o actionlistview.cpp

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/bin/moc actiondnd.cpp -o .moc/release-shared-mt/actiondnd.moc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./actiondnd.o actiondnd.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./project.o project.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./projectsettingsimpl.o projectsettingsimpl.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./sourceeditor.o sourceeditor.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./outputwindow.o outputwindow.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./widgetdatabase.o ../shared/widgetdatabase.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./parser.o ../shared/parser.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./pixmapcollection.o pixmapcollection.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./previewframe.o previewframe.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./previewwidgetimpl.o previewwidgetimpl.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./paletteeditoradvancedimpl.o paletteeditoradvancedimpl.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./sourcefile.o sourcefile.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./wizardeditorimpl.o wizardeditorimpl.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./qcompletionedit.o qcompletionedit.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./timestamp.o timestamp.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./formfile.o formfile.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./widgetaction.o widgetaction.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./propertyobject.o propertyobject.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./startdialogimpl.o startdialogimpl.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./syntaxhighlighter_html.o syntaxhighlighter_html.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./connectionitems.o connectionitems.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./editfunctionsimpl.o editfunctionsimpl.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./variabledialogimpl.o variabledialogimpl.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./listviewdnd.o listviewdnd.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./listboxdnd.o listboxdnd.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./listdnd.o listdnd.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./listboxrename.o listboxrename.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./connectiontable.o connectiontable.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./popupmenueditor.o popupmenueditor.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./menubareditor.o menubareditor.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./database.o database.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./dbconnectionimpl.o dbconnectionimpl.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./dbconnectionsimpl.o dbconnectionsimpl.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./tableeditorimpl.o tableeditorimpl.cpp

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/bin/uic -L /mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/plugins listboxeditor.ui -i listboxeditor.h -o listboxeditor.cpp

make[3]: *** [listboxeditor.cpp] Segmentation fault

make[3]: *** Deleting file `listboxeditor.cpp'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer/designer'

make[2]: *** [sub-designer] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer'

make[1]: *** [sub-designer] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools'

make: *** [sub-tools] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3357:   Called src_compile

  qt-3.3.8-r2.ebuild, line 215:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/temp/build.log'.

vdr01 ~ #

```

Hier noch emerge --info:

```
vdr01 ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.20.4-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20.4-gentoo i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.66GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 14 Apr 2007 16:00:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.15-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.4.3-r4, 1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa apache2 avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups directfb divx4linux doc dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 encode faac faad fbcon ffmpeg fftw fortran freetype gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 iconv imagemagick imlib isdnlog ithreads java jpeg kde libg++ libwww lirc mad midi mmx motif mp3 mpeg mplayer mtrr mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl php png ppds pppd python qt quicktime readline real reflection samba sdl session slang spell spl sse sse2 ssl svga tcpd tiff transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts v4l v4l2 vorbis x86 xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xv xvid xvmv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text cfontzpacket cwlinux eyeboxone graphlcd icpa106 imon iowarrior lcterm md8800 ms6931 mtcs16209x noritakevfd pyramid sed1330 sed1520 serialvfd sli stv5730 svga t6963 tyan xosd" LINGUAS="de" LIRC_DEVICES="all" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

vdr01 ~ #

```

Falls Jeman eine Idee hat immer her damit.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ampheus

Benutzt du das xeffects overlay? Ich hab das ebuild davon genommen und damit hats funktioniert.

----------

## 3PO

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Benutzt du das xeffects overlay? 

 

Keine Ahnung??

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hab das ebuild davon genommen und damit hats funktioniert.

 

Und wie mache ich das?

----------

## franzf

 *3PO wrote:*   

>  *Ampheus wrote:*   Benutzt du das xeffects overlay?  
> 
> Keine Ahnung??
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ich hab das ebuild davon genommen und damit hats funktioniert. 
> ...

 

Ich hatte mit dem ebuild aus Portage keine Probleme. Wenn du das aus xeffects testen willst, ist der einfachste Weg dieser:

```
emerge layman

# layman laut manpage / wiki / deren homepage / ... konfigurieren

# sollte binnen 5 Minuten fertig sein

layman -L    # zeigt alle verfügbaren Overlays an

layman -a xeffects
```

Jetzt "überlagert" das Overlay deinen Portagebaum und installiert, sofern nicht gemasked, die Versionen aus xeffects.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## 3PO

 *Quote:*   

> layman -a xeffects

 

funktioniert leider auch nicht, Allerding kommt jetzt zusätzlich zum o.g. Fehler noch:

```
!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects'
```

Ein layman -l ergibt:

```
vdr01 ~ # layman -l

* gentoo-de                 [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://rsync.gentoo.de/ge...)

* vdr-experimental          [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* xeffects                  [Subversion] (source: svn://svn.gentoo-xeffects....)

vdr01 ~ #

```

Sonst noch eine Idee???

----------

## Frank99

Hallo 3PO,

das Problem habe ich leider auch.

Ich fürchte das liegt an dem alten gcc und/oder glibc .

Ich denke ein Update auf aktuellere Versionen von gcc und glibc dürfte das Problem lösen, das ist aber nur Sinnvoll wenn du das em84xx Plugin NICHT benötigst!

Es könnte auch helfen die Toolchain komplett neu zubauen, allerdings sind einige Dateien die für den emerge von glibc nötig sind, nicht mehr mehr im Portage und ich habe diese auch sonst nicht mehr alle gefunden.

Ich werde Helmut mal anmailen ob er die Dateien aus seinem Distfiles Ordner zur Verfügung stellen kann.

Bye,

Frank

----------

## 3PO

Hallo Frank,

schön Dich auch hier zu sehen.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Das em84xx Plugin benötigge ich nicht , ich habe 2 FF in meinem System.

Meist Du dass es Sinn macht auf Gcc4.x zu updaten? - schaden kanns ja nicht, man kann ja mit gcc-config bei Bedarf die alte Version wieder verwenden.

-- > Egal ich teste es mal ganz einfach.

btw: @ all, es geht hier um Gen2VDR 1.2

----------

## Frank99

Hallo 3PO,

Ja, ich denke das wird das Problem lösen. Auf meinem "grossen" Gentoo mit über 2000 Packages konnte ich problemlos updaten.

Aber Vorsicht, ganz so einfach ist ein solches "grosses" Update nicht, schau dir mal die Seite hier an:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml

du musst wirkliches JEDES installierte Package neu bauen! Die aus der Toolchain sogar 2x.

Auch den VDR zum Schluss nicht vergessen  :Wink: 

Das dürfte jeh nach deiner Rechnergeschwindigkeit, durchaus mehr als 1 oder 2 Tage dauern  :Wink: 

Es gibt hier auf dem Board noch ein nützliches Script, das das emergen fortsetzt, wenn ein Package emerge fehlschlägt!

Ich finde es momentan nur leider nicht  :Sad: 

Melde dich dann bitte mal ob es geklappt hat.

Bye,

Frank

----------

## 3PO

Was solls??

Ich werde einfach mal ein

```
emerge -av gcc
```

 machen, mal sehn was passiert.

Gen2vdr ist ja bei bedarf auch schnell wieder auf gespielt.   :Laughing: 

btw: Den Bericht gibts auch in deutsch: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gcc-upgrading.xmlLast edited by 3PO on Sun Apr 15, 2007 12:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nikaya

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Was solls??
> 
> Ich werde einfach mal ein
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das wird nicht viel nutzen,außer dass der alte gcc nochmal kompiliert wird.Gerade beim Wechsel von 3.x auf 4.1.1 sollte das HOWTO strikt befolgt werden.

----------

## 3PO

Simmt, ich habs schonmal gemacht. sobald er glibc emergen will bricht er, soweit ich weis, mit der Fehlermeldung "gcc to old" oder so ähnlich ab. Dann muß man auf gcc4.x wechseln.

----------

## 3PO

Nach dem Update auf gcc-4.1.1 liefs nun durch.

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wo es als nächtes klemmt.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi,

ich hatte auch das Problem mit qt beim letzten World-Update. Ich hab die Grafikkartentreiber neu installiert, danach lief das Update ohne Probleme durch.

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

